# Hey all!



## Herper123 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey there everyone, I am Ryan I am 16 and from the central coast of CA and I have just recently got into mantids, I have been researching the orchid mantid to the full extent of the internet but cant seem to actually find one anywhere. Anyways my other hobbie is keeping and breeding the ornamental spiders of India and Sri Lanka (poecilotheria). I love soccer, snowboarding, flying, fishing, atv's. Etc. I am very excited about what the future holds for me as far as mantids go. I have lived as well as been to many differnt countries. Well thats me.

-Ryan-


----------



## Mantida (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome!  

We have several Californians here on this forum too.

And yeah, orchids seem to be pretty hard to get a hold of nowadays. I myself am searching for some males to breed with my females.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome from OHIO! Enjoy the site and hope you can be a part of it!


----------



## Nick Barta (Jan 19, 2008)

Contact Rebecca at mantisplace.com and get put on her waiting list for Orchids. It is your best hope! Be sure to get your habitat at the right temperature and humidity before they arrive. Rebecca can send food with the mantis.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 19, 2008)

welcome ryan


----------



## Herper123 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey thanks for all the reply's I appreciate it. I am on the waiting list for some orchids and today i am going to test some different cages out for humidity and temp. I am really anxious about them!

~Ryan


----------

